

Vote to have Atlassian's Confluence trial back at $5 - CalmQuiet
http://www.atlassian.com/starter/its-over.jsp

======
ComputerGuru
We're using Confluence, Crucible, Fisheye, and Jira at our non-profit startup
(no one says profits have to be all about the money :) and can't praise them
highly enough. They're must-haves and motivate quality software development.

------
CalmQuiet
Hate that I missed announcement... My usability-expert friend speaks highly of
its collaborative features. I sure wouldn't mind test-driving it for a year
for $5 ... so if any of you are willing to put in a vote on that link it'd
save us a bundle - and maybe give a boost to a still-young start-up.

